# Target will pay employees an extra $2 an hour for peak days of holiday season



## qmosqueen (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow









						Here’s How Target’s Thanking Its Team With Extra Pay During Its Busiest Holiday Moments
					






					corporate.target.com
				




Target said it will pay an extra $2 an hour to store and service center employees who work peak days during the holiday season, such as on Saturdays and Sundays in the final weeks before Christmas.
The extra pay will go to store employees and service center employees who work on Saturdays and Sundays from Nov. 20 to Dec. 19, on Christmas Eve or on the day after Christmas.









						Target will pay employees an extra $2 an hour for peak days of holiday season
					

The big-box retailer previously said it would scale back its holiday hiring and give more hours to its staff.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 5, 2021)

I work Saturdays and Sundays!


----------



## Luck (Oct 5, 2021)

Interesting. We got a similar announcement at the DC but its just a blanket raise for the next two weeks.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow $16 dollars a day $32 for the whole weekend before tax, gee thanks.  They should do it for the entirety of Q4


----------



## DBZ (Oct 5, 2021)

Good. Maybe this will prevent a few call offs.


----------



## RTCry (Oct 5, 2021)

Time and a half for Xmas Eve and day after Xmas would help a bit.


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 5, 2021)

So for those of us who just got bumped to $16.50/hour, that means $18.50/hour for those days?


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 5, 2021)

yes


----------



## vyrt (Oct 5, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> So for those of us who just got bumped to $16.50/hour, that means $18.50/hour for those days?


It’ll probably be like the hazard pay / shift differential for those days as to not tick overtime where that’s allowed.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 5, 2021)

Is pay differential taxed like normal wages, or as a bonus?


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Oct 5, 2021)

I wish Target would bump it up a bit more for working on Sunday. The people who shop on Sunday afternoon and evenings act like complete animals.


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 5, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Good. Maybe this will prevent a few call offs.


or maybe it will make someone more likely to pick up a shift for you if you were denied a day off.


----------



## SuckMyDuckMFer (Oct 5, 2021)

They don't care about you. Just a select few. That's why they give secret fall bonuses to some and not all.


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 5, 2021)

Reshop Ninja said:


> I wish Target would bump it up a bit more for working on Sunday. The people who shop on Sunday afternoon and evenings act like complete animals.


The union grocery store in my area gets time and half for Sundays even if you aren't at 40 hours.  Even a normal 50 cent to a dollar year round shift differential for weekends would be nice.


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 5, 2021)

and it would be nice if the $2 applied from Thanksgiving to New Years Day and did not apply to anyone still on probation.


----------



## versionDefect (Oct 5, 2021)

Really hope target does that 1.50 raise company wide


----------



## countingsheep (Oct 5, 2021)

2 days what a cheap piece of garbage company 🙄 offense fully intended bit you look at what these selfish jerks made over the year no one else was open they sure as hell can do better than that 😡


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 5, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Is pay differential taxed like normal wages, or as a bonus?


Like normal


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 5, 2021)

SuckMyDuckMFer said:


> They don't care about you. Just a select few. That's why they give secret fall bonuses to some and not all.



Some of us work harder than others though. And we were all supposed to have been informed of this possible bonus in April. If you weren't, what can I say, Spot struggles with communication. 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 5, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> If you weren't, what can I say, *Spot struggles with communication*. 🤷🏻‍♀️



That is putting it mildly.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 5, 2021)

countingsheep said:


> 2 days what a cheap piece of garbage company 🙄 offense fully intended bit you look at what these selfish jerks made over the year no one else was open they sure as hell can do better than that 😡


It’s more than two days.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 5, 2021)

They did a $1 differential (IIRC) for Saturdays & Sundays between Black Friday & Christmas during my first year at Spot (would be almost 4 years ago). I think it was that year, anyway. They didn't do it the following year and my ETL said they'd hoped it would help prevent weekend call-outs.

It didn't. Presumably Spot didn't feel it would be worth it to do it again following years. Interesting to see them revive it this year.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Oct 5, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> Some of us work harder than others though. And we were all supposed to have been informed of this possible bonus in April. If you weren't, what can I say, Spot struggles with communication. 🤷🏻‍♀️


They STILL haven't said anything at my store, but that's definitely par for the course at this location.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Oct 5, 2021)

Just don’t cut more peoples hours though. 🙄 They better not do that otherwise it’s pointless. I’m all for it as long as hours don’t get cut more than it already is.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 5, 2021)

Duval Dawg said:


> Just don’t cut more peoples hours though. 🙄 They better not do that otherwise it’s pointless. I’m all for it as long as hours don’t get cut more than it already is.


We were told today that we have less payroll this month, and they’re going to start cracking down on people staying more than 10 minutes after their shifts. And sales were way down the past couple days. I think people are saving up for holiday shopping.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 5, 2021)

Reshop Ninja said:


> I wish Target would bump it up a bit more for working on Sunday. The people who shop on Sunday afternoon and evenings act like complete animals.


Sunday families, the worst.


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 6, 2021)

Sunday families that stroll in at 9:30, shop really slow, and having crying young kids that should have been in bed hours ago.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 6, 2021)

gracefulfillment said:


> They STILL haven't said anything at my store, but that's definitely par for the course at this location.


It’s right on workbench.


----------



## balthrop (Oct 6, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> It’s right on workbench.


Time we do not have. Screeching management we do have. OPU peeps ghosting we have that. Consumer Cellular crowd laying siege to the ghost town of our cvs we got that on the daily. We do not have time for each individual employee to rot in front of a computer. But ASANTS so carry on into the fire we shall.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Oct 6, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> We were told today that we have less payroll this month, and they’re going to start cracking down on people staying more than 10 minutes after their shifts. And sales were way down the past couple days. I think people are saving up for holiday shopping.


I wondered about that cus a decent amount of people at my job up front got theirs cut hence short staff during part of the day. I love it when my managers complain about short staff and how workers don’t wanna cover all the time but they make the schedules. 😂


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Oct 6, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> That is putting it mildly.


God I love when I'm asked to communicate something to every TM. There are so many effective tools to accomplish this with, like, uh...telling the most gossipy ones first and hoping I didn't forget the quiet ones.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 6, 2021)

Duval Dawg said:


> I wondered about that cus a decent amount of people at my job up front got theirs cut hence short staff during part of the day. I love it when my managers complain about short staff and how workers don’t wanna cover all the time but they make the schedules. 😂


To be fair, they can only work with the payroll they’re given. And if someone calls out and someone else covers, that doesn’t mess with the payroll.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 7, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Sunday families that stroll in at 9:30, shop really slow, and having crying young kids that should have been in bed hours ago.


Seriously. Why are people bringing the whole family, including small children, out to shop that late? I'm a shopper but I've never in my life decided to go shopping after 9 pm. Makes no sense.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 7, 2021)

You can really tell payroll is struggling, I was given a SATURDAY off on my new schedule. Wow. I mean the lull is nice and thankfully closing team members get pretty consistent hours, but I haven't been off the schedule on Saturday in a very long time.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 7, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Sunday families that stroll in at 9:30, shop really slow, and having crying young kids that should have been in bed hours ago.





happygoth said:


> Seriously. Why are people bringing the whole family, including small children, out to shop that late? I'm a shopper but I've never in my life decided to go shopping after 9 pm. Makes no sense.


Years ago I worked at a mall store during the holidays & we were open til 11pm during the last week before Christmas. One family came thru our furniture dept with sleeping toddlers on their shoulders. The two older ones (about 6 & 7) were like little zombies sleepwalking. The parents stopped to look at some dining set then began looking for the older kids. We found them curled up asleep on a sofa


----------



## SuperTarget (Oct 7, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> You can really tell payroll is struggling, I was given a SATURDAY off on my new schedule. Wow. I mean the lull is nice and thankfully closing team members get pretty consistent hours, but I haven't been off the schedule on Saturday in a very long time.


Complete opposite problem at my store.. my SD had 1000 hours in Sept extra to spend and was allowing any and all overtime to complete workload.
We are short on staff so we make up for it with overtime. Target is giving us the payroll/resources to get the work done we just don’t have the TMs


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Oct 7, 2021)

I must be old, I remember when the incentive to work your scheduled shift was that you got to keep your job... #Failing


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 7, 2021)

But aren’t average hours calculated Jan-Dec instead of fiscal year?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 7, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> But aren’t average hours calculated Jan-Dec instead of fiscal year?


Yes


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 7, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> Complete opposite problem at my store.. my SD had 1000 hours in Sept extra to spend and was allowing any and all overtime to complete workload.
> We are short on staff so we make up for it with overtime. Target is giving us the payroll/resources to get the work done we just don’t have the TMs



Lucky. I was getting overtime a month ago. Things got so crazy that according to one TL (not mine) I talked to, I was put on a permanently always eligible for overtime list, no questions asked.

But....now my store has gone on a hiring spree. We are having orientations 3-4 times a week. (Yes, most of these new hires suck and very few actually stay longer than a couple of days.) For the first time in two years, my hours have actually been cut for the next two weeks. Granted, by only 2.5 hours a week. But, still. Somewhat miffed.

Side note funny story: Last week the ETLs made a big deal about resetting the line for Q4. They hung new placards on every vehicle with who owned it. They were so pleased with themselves. After they were done, I walked it with our Inbounds TL. We didn't recognize all of the names on the vehicles. Seriously, the Inbounds TL didn't know who all of the people were assigned to push the truck vehicles. Turns out the names we didn't recognize were recent hires who hadn't even gone through orientation yet. Yeah, this is going to work out. Q4 is going to be loverly.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 7, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Lucky. I was getting overtime a month ago. Things got so crazy that according to one TL (not mine) I talked to, I was put on a permanently always eligible for overtime list, no questions asked.
> 
> But....now my store has gone on a hiring spree. We are having orientations 3-4 times a week. (Yes, most of these new hires suck and very few actually stay longer than a couple of days.) For the first time in two years, my hours have actually been cut for the next two weeks. Granted, by only 2.5 hours a week. But, still. Somewhat miffed.
> 
> Side note funny story: Last week the ETLs made a big deal about resetting the line for Q4. They hung new placards on every vehicle with who owned it. They were so pleased with themselves. After they were done, I walked it with our Inbounds TL. We didn't recognize all of the names on the vehicles. Seriously, the Inbounds TL didn't know who all of the people were assigned to push the truck vehicles. Turns out the names we didn't recognize were recent hires who hadn't even gone through orientation yet. Yeah, this is going to work out. Q4 is going to be loverly.


This is called counting your chickens before they hatch.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 8, 2021)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I must be old, I remember when the incentive to work your scheduled shift was that you got to keep your job... #Failing


Ha, right? I got into a discussion on Reddit with some dude who was arguing that the employees have all the power and should be able to do what they want because the companies need them. They couldn't seem to wrap their mind around a job being a responsibility and that the relationship should be give and take, mutually beneficial.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 8, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Ha, right? I got into a discussion on Reddit with some dude who was arguing that the employees have all the power and should be able to do what they want because the companies need them. They couldn't seem to wrap their mind around a job being a responsibility and that the relationship should be give and take, mutually beneficial.



Workers do have more power, should they choose to utilize it. A job is only "mutually beneficial" because we accept a societal structure that makes everyday people work for bosses in order to earn enough money to survive. We produce more money than what we get paid and the bosses get the difference. The bosses, of course, provide the means of the production. Something...something....Workers of the world unite. You have nothing to lose but your chains. Seize the means of production.

In the absence of the much needed worldwide socialist revolution, yeah, don't be a dumbass. Show up for work. Capitalism sucks, but it's not going away because someone on Reddit read the Cliff Notes to Das Kapital.


----------



## CosmicFish (Oct 8, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> Complete opposite problem at my store.. my SD had 1000 hours in Sept extra to spend and was allowing any and all overtime to complete workload.
> We are short on staff so we make up for it with overtime. Target is giving us the payroll/resources to get the work done we just don’t have the TMs


Same here. We are trying to keep up with the workload without enough staff. HR is hiring but we are losing people as fast as they are hiring and some of the people they hire don't stay. Our store was just approved to go to $17/hr base TM pay and a big reason corporate greenlit our application was the intense competition for workers in the area. When Costco, Best Buy, grocery and fast food are paying more than Target, guess where all the workers are going? The store is on track to finish out the year at $80+ million so we now have a permanent overnight crew for Inbound and Fulfillment but are really struggling to hire in those areas. Almost every area of the store has been giving out OT. Our management is hopeful the $17/hr will help with hiring but the clock is ticking down to Q4. If we don't get people in here fast the holiday season is going to be ugly.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 9, 2021)

Target employees, disappointed by raises, speak out on fortune cookie controversy
					

Employees of a Target Distribution Center in Charleston Township said they became the target of a joke  one day after being informed they wouldn't get the raise they'd been hoping for. Target officials later called a meeting at the center to apologize, saying it was unintentional. On Wednesday...




					wwmt.com


----------



## Florida Dawg (Oct 10, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Workers do have more power, should they choose to utilize it. A job is only "mutually beneficial" because we accept a societal structure that makes everyday people work for bosses in order to earn enough money to survive. We produce more money than what we get paid and the bosses get the difference. The bosses, of course, provide the means of the production. Something...something....Workers of the world unite. You have nothing to lose but your chains. Seize the means of production.
> 
> In the absence of the much needed worldwide socialist revolution, yeah, don't be a dumbass. Show up for work. Capitalism sucks, but it's not going away because someone on Reddit read the Cliff Notes to Das Kapital.


I hope that last paragraph you are being sarcastic about. Please tell me you are.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 10, 2021)

Duval Dawg said:


> I hope that last paragraph you are being sarcastic about. Please tell me you are.



Ummmm....the Red Star of Socialism is in my avatar. Definitely wasn't being sarcastic.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Oct 10, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Ummmm....the Red Star of Socialism is in my avatar. Definitely wasn't being sarcastic.


Clearly you don’t understand how bad socialism really is, Capitalism over socialism or communism any day. I’d hate to be someone who doesn’t wanna work hard for much of anything smh.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 10, 2021)

Duval Dawg said:


> Clearly you don’t understand how bad socialism really is, Capitalism over socialism or communism any day. I’d hate to be someone who doesn’t wanna work hard for much of anything smh.



LMAO. Get your head out of the capitalist propaganda that's in your ass.


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 10, 2021)

Ok lets not turn this into yet another political thread.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2021)

Duval Dawg said:


> I’d hate to be *someone who doesn’t wanna work hard for much of anything smh.*


Lol, looking at the trump family


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 11, 2021)

Duval Dawg said:


> Clearly you don’t understand how bad socialism really is, Capitalism over socialism or communism any day. I’d hate to be someone who doesn’t wanna work hard for much of anything smh.



In an effort to avoid politics but to actually do some education, look up worker owned companies.
Companies like Publix are completely owned and run by the employees.
It's still capatilism but the workers own the company.
There are also worker co-ops like the bicycle shop my brother owns.
Every employee is an owner, every employee gets good wages and benefits.
They split any profit from the store at the end of the year.
Right now there is no profit because there aren't any bike parts but that's another story.
The workers can own the company.
They just have to want to.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Oct 11, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> LMAO. Get your head out of the capitalist propaganda that's in your ass.


Typical response from a liberal or socialist. No real reasoning of course.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Oct 11, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> Lol, looking at the trump family


Better him than Biden.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Oct 11, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> In an effort to avoid politics but to actually do some education, look up worker owned companies.
> Companies like Publix are completely owned and run by the employees.
> It's still capatilism but the workers own the company.
> There are also worker co-ops like the bicycle shop my brother owns.
> ...


First of thanks for having a decent answer, Second while I think a lot of people getting paid similar is a good thing, There are people who work hard enough that actually deserve better and higher wages compared to those who just started or don’t do their jobs. And you know what, I’ll actually research Worker Owned Companies and see if that’s actually worth it or if it’s just some bs.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 11, 2021)

Sad that they are that desperate that they do this make an extra two dollars on weekends and during the busy times. Make commercials saying apply and qoute unqoute pay for college. It because they are horrible and nobody wants to apply.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 11, 2021)

Duval Dawg said:


> Typical response from a liberal or socialist. No real reasoning of course.


You are of course aware that Social Security is socialism. And Medicare, Medicaid, CHIP, WIC, food stamps, SSDI, minimum wage, Section 8, mandatory workman's comp, unemployment benefits, and all those stimulus checks you are currently getting. Also roads, bridges, schools, libraries, police, firefighters, EMS, OSHA standards, safe building codes, safe food and laws against price gouging.  All of that is socialism. Wouldn't a little bit of an expansion to living wage and universal health care be good for society as a whole and not much more socialism than we already have?


----------



## Florida Dawg (Oct 11, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Sad that they are that desperate that they do this make an extra two dollars on weekends and during the busy times. Make commercials saying apply and qoute unqoute pay for college. It because they are horrible and nobody wants to apply.


Idiot companies caving into the left of course and these idiots who don’t wanna work and because everything has to be fair, Fairness in the workplace is fine but I don’t want a lazy bum who hasn’t been here as long as me get paid the same or higher. And yeah they are desperate for sure, Cus a lot of people see the bs with this company. I can’t wait to quit here when I can find a new job but I can’t rn because these employers aren’t giving me a chance and yet will complain about a shortage but are lazy to train.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Oct 11, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> You are of course aware that Social Security is socialism. And Medicare, Medicaid, CHIP, WIC, food stamps, SSDI, minimum wage, Section 8, mandatory workman's comp, unemployment benefits, and all those stimulus checks you are currently getting. Also roads, bridges, schools, libraries, police, firefighters, EMS, OSHA standards, safe building codes, safe food and laws against price gouging.  All of that is socialism. Wouldn't a little bit of an expansion to living wage and universal health care be good for society as a whole and not much more socialism than we already have?


Those are benefits especially as you get older depending on what it is and your status, People may say that’s socialism but that’s not available to everyone. The other things you mentioned are for tax purposes. Quit trying to defend these people because you don’t really wanna work hard or because your feelings are hurt by the world that you aren’t getting the kind of pay you want because you work for a company that won’t give you what you want. Socialism is a joke. The idea hurts hard workers with a deserving wage.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 11, 2021)

Duval Dawg said:


> Those are benefits especially as you get older depending on what it is and your status, People may say that’s socialism but that’s not available to everyone. The other things you mentioned are for tax purposes. Quit trying to defend these people because you don’t really wanna work hard or because your feelings are hurt by the world that you aren’t getting the kind of pay you want because you work for a company that won’t give you what you want. Socialism is a joke. The idea hurts hard workers with a deserving wage.


Socialism is an economic system that receives what people can give, according to their needs (sort of like tiered tax percentages), and using that to support the social good and make sure the lowest standard of living will still provide all the basics needed for life.  That does not say everything is available for everyone, that says that a society will put a humane limit on the lowest one can go.  None of this 1 in 7 kids go hungry shit or homelessness due to bad luck like a catastrophic medical bill shit.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Oct 11, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Socialism is an economic system that receives what people can give, according to their needs (sort of like tiered tax percentages), and using that to support the social good and make sure the lowest standard of living will still provide all the basics needed for life.  That does not say everything is available for everyone, that says that a society will put a humane limit on the lowest one can go.  None of this 1 in 7 kids go hungry shit or homelessness due to bad luck like a catastrophic medical bill shit.


Well nobody wants to become a socialist country except people who don’t wanna really work or ones who wanna sit around most of the time. All cus people are raised soft or are easily manipulated. It’s bad enough Target pays $15hr and most people think they some bosses or are better than ones who been here for a while but end up being the laziest. It’s no wonder this company is turning into a real joke along with others hence why a lot of people support socialism and whatnot.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 11, 2021)

Duval Dawg said:


> Well nobody wants to become a socialist country except people who don’t wanna really work or ones who wanna sit around most of the time. All cus people are raised soft or are easily manipulated. It’s bad enough Target pays $15hr and most people think they some bosses or are better than ones who been here for a while but end up being the laziest. It’s no wonder this company is turning into a real joke along with others hence why a lot of people support socialism and whatnot.


Please go to the political thread. @Duval Dawg


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 11, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> You are of course aware that Social Security is socialism. And Medicare, Medicaid, CHIP, WIC, food stamps, SSDI, minimum wage, Section 8, mandatory workman's comp, unemployment benefits, and all those stimulus checks you are currently getting. Also roads, bridges, schools, libraries, police, firefighters, EMS, OSHA standards, safe building codes, safe food and laws against price gouging.  All of that is socialism. Wouldn't a little bit of an expansion to living wage and universal health care be good for society as a whole and not much more socialism than we already have?



I'm going to push back a little bit and only a little because it's not the politics thread. Socialism is not when the government does things. Social programs do not equal socialism. While socialism has many flavors, the overriding ethos is that socialism is worker control of the means of production. Whether that be through co-ops, guilds, dissolution of markets, or the dictatorship of the proletariat depends on the flavor of socialism.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 12, 2021)

Duval Dawg said:


> It’s bad enough Target pays $15hr and most people think they some bosses or are better than ones who been here for a while but end up being the laziest. It’s no wonder this company is turning into a real joke along with others hence why a lot of people support socialism and whatnot.


And are you still working at Target?


----------



## BurgerBob (Oct 12, 2021)

The com po any i joined is employee owned.. I'm currently staring at a healthy year end bonus, another bonus in q1,  health care , life insurance, 20 holidays,  2 weeks+ pto. On top of a host of fringe benefits


----------



## Florida Dawg (Oct 12, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> And are you still working at Target?


Yep and it’s only cus these jobs I applied to won’t give me a chance yet they are desperately hiring. That’s the only reason I’m still at my store dealing with the same garbage that the company allows.


----------



## versionDefect (Oct 12, 2021)

Duval Dawg said:


> Well nobody wants to become a socialist country except people who don’t wanna really work or ones who wanna sit around most of the time. All cus people are raised soft or are easily manipulated. It’s bad enough Target pays $15hr and most people think they some bosses or are better than ones who been here for a while but end up being the laziest. It’s no wonder this company is turning into a real joke along with others hence why a lot of people support socialism and whatnot.


Question for you. Do you not agree that target should be paying a min of 15?

Also something that is a bit of a fact is (unless you’re going for high ETL or even corporate offices ) that you are replaceable. If I told my HR / ETL today “Amazon is offering me $17 an hour, Can you match that?” (Even if they had the ability) they would more than likely say “Good luck at amazon lol”. This is just because they know for a fact that someone can do my job for less.

Now say if I was a SD or a very important ETL like HR Target may match the higher price (This is a guess i could totally be wrong here).

Also I don’t really agree by saying that you could become a socialist because you were raised soft or are lazy because if I am honest. I am literally one of the hardest working members of my team a lot of the time more than the DBO. My ETL is a great boss BECAUSE being an “alright” department is just not enough and we both silently came to that conclusion. I am pretty socialist but not communist and to each their own. In my experience people who are lightly “socialist” are some of the hardest working people I know and it’s really difficult to keep putting in 100 and it’s just not enough.  Most of the time it’s just wanting more services and better health care.


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Oct 13, 2021)

versiondefect said:


> Also something that is a bit of a fact is (unless you’re going for high ETL or even corporate offices ) that you are replaceable. If I told my HR / ETL today “Amazon is offering me $17 an hour, Can you match that?” (Even if they had the ability) they would more than likely say “Good luck at amazon lol”. This is just because they know for a fact that someone can do my job for less.


Exactly! Also Amazon is far more demanding lol. They treat their employees all like criminals and big brother them to death. $$$$$ is important but so isnt dignity.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 13, 2021)

Duval Dawg said:


> Yep and it’s only cus these jobs I applied to won’t give me a chance yet they are desperately hiring. That’s the only reason I’m still at my store dealing with the same garbage that the company allows.


I feel your pain nobody wants to give me a chance either.


----------



## versionDefect (Oct 14, 2021)

JuicedSoftball1 said:


> Exactly! Also Amazon is far more demanding lol. They treat their employees all like criminals and big brother them to death. $$$$$ is important but so isnt dignity.


Yeah but my point is that as much as target "cares" we are really not that important. For example, If the lead dev for myDay says that they're considering leaving target will pull a lot more string than say a DBO in a store. Just because it is harder to replace them. Also lets get the fact that 15 an hour is really not a lot considering how much sales we drive (at least my store).


----------



## Florida Dawg (Oct 14, 2021)

versiondefect said:


> Yeah but my point is that as much as target "cares" we are really not that important. For example, If the lead dev for myDay says that they're considering leaving target will pull a lot more string than say a DBO in a store. Just because it is harder to replace them. Also lets get the fact that 15 an hour is really not a lot considering how much sales we drive (at least my store).


And I wish I saw it coming before when I applied, Don’t get me wrong I liked it better than my last job, I barely got paid and had no benefits and I was in the heat most of the time with one break a day. But these managers and corporate continue to lie and have been for years they don’t give a fuck unless you suck up to them and I’m never going to with these people at my store and that’s partly why I get some shittier treatment than some. The politics they push with country issues plus their own is so annoying and wack, About everyone is out of touch, work snitch culture is welcomed especially over petty shit, (Management be petty af too), I used to keep my mouth shut and I still try to honestly shrug off their garbage talks and whatnot but if they really do try me I handle it and tell them they worried about the wrong thing or person. Can’t wait to be gone once I find a new job but I’ll miss the good pay and benefits and a few people who were trustworthy.


----------



## jackandcat (Oct 14, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a good step for Target. It will certainly reduce call-outs during an extremely busy season of the year. However, it's limited to a very precise number of days and had me wondering about two alternative approaches:  first, having that premium pay on select weekends bumped even more to make it even more irresistible ($5/hour), or second, offering the $2/hour bump for all days worked during that time frame.  Of all major US brick-and-mortar retailers, Target is best positioned to earn major profits during this 2021 Christmas Holiday season.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 14, 2021)

jackandcat said:


> This is a good step for Target. It will certainly reduce call-outs during an extremely busy season of the year. However, it's limited to a very precise number of days and had me wondering about two alternative approaches:  first, having that premium pay on select weekends bumped even more to make it even more irresistible ($5/hour), or second, offering the $2/hour bump for all days worked during that time frame.  Of all major US brick-and-mortar retailers, Target is best positioned to earn major profits during this 2021 Christmas Holiday season.


Weekends are when we have the most call-outs so it should be interesting to see if this has any impact.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 14, 2021)

I'm honestly really surprised by some of the negative reactions to this. Not only are they paying $2/hour more on the weekends, they bumped up the starting pay for many stores and are hiring fewer seasonal employees in favor of more hours for existing employees.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 14, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I'm honestly really surprised by some of the negative reactions to this. Not only are they paying $2/hour more on the weekends, they bumped up the starting pay for many stores and are hiring fewer seasonal employees in favor of more hours for existing employees.


Someone with holiday plans doesn’t care about the extra $16 they’ll miss out on. Call ins will still happen.


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 14, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Someone with holiday plans doesn’t care abut the extra $16 they’ll miss out on. Call ins will still happen.


yeah but it might make me more likely to stay after my shift (to cover a call out) or to pick up a shift if they bother putting it on mytime.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 15, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I'm honestly really surprised by some of the negative reactions to this. Not only are they paying $2/hour more on the weekends, they bumped up the starting pay for many stores and are hiring fewer seasonal employees in favor of more hours for existing employees.


Doesn't matter what Corporate does, people just have to bitch and moan. It's never enough.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 15, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I'm honestly really surprised by some of the negative reactions to this. Not only are they paying $2/hour more on the weekends, they bumped up the starting pay for many stores and are hiring fewer seasonal employees in favor of more hours for existing employees.



I think the hiring fewer TMs is a bunch of BS. There are signs all over saying we are hiring


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 15, 2021)

I wonder where the hours are coming from?


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 15, 2021)

DBZ said:


> I think the hiring fewer TMs is a bunch of BS. There are signs all over saying we are hiring


We're still hiring, just fewer people than normal. 100,000 vs 130,000 last year.


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 16, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> We're still hiring, just fewer people than normal. 100,000 vs 130,000 last year.


The notice I saw stated there will be opportunities for new hires to stay after the holidays. 

That means less hours for current TMs which are cut to the bone in January anyway.

I had a lot of weeks that were 15 to 20 hours in the beginning of 2020.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 16, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> The notice I saw stated there will be opportunities for new hires to stay after the holidays.
> 
> That means less hours for current TMs which are cut to the bone in January anyway.
> 
> I had a lot of weeks that were 15 to 20 hours in the beginning of 2020.


This is no different from any other year


----------



## rd123 (Oct 16, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> The notice I saw stated there will be opportunities for new hires to stay after the holidays.
> 
> That means less hours for current TMs which are cut to the bone in January anyway.
> 
> I had a lot of weeks that were 15 to 20 hours in the beginning of 2020.


Most of them will quit themselves after getting the heat of Q4. In our store people are quitting after orientation or after just a week . If we get some good ones out of them , I would say why not keep them !


----------



## rd123 (Oct 16, 2021)

Our store has approved overtime for only selected TMs . Then reduced some of our hours a bit 😕not too much though . I use to get 40 but now 2.5hrs less .


----------



## Florida Dawg (Oct 16, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Doesn't matter what Corporate does, people just have to bitch and moan. It's never enough.


It’s only good as long as they don’t cut hours, This company doesn’t really give a fuck about their employees man. 😂 They hire so many dumbasses as it is.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 16, 2021)

Duval Dawg said:


> It’s only good as long as they don’t cut hours, This company doesn’t really give a fuck about their employees man. 😂 They hire so many dumbasses as it is.


Ha, problem is, a lot of people are good at hiding their dumbassery in interviews. When I was a lead at my old job, I interviewed people that I thought would be great who turned out to be awful. Conversely, during desperate times I put through people that were basically the least dumb-assy of the lot who turned out to be good employees.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 18, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Ha, problem is, a lot of people are good at hiding their dumbassery in interviews. When I was a lead at my old job, I interviewed people that I thought would be great who turned out to be awful. Conversely, during desperate times I put through people that were basically the least dumb-assy of the lot who turned out to be good employees.


----------



## rd123 (Oct 18, 2021)

Are they doing video interviews now ? Bcoz my friend applied and he told she was sent some questions and has to send a video reply within 2 days !


----------



## NightHuntress (Oct 18, 2021)

rd123 said:


> Are they doing video interviews now ? Bcoz my friend applied and he told she was sent some questions and has to send a video reply within 2 days !


They’ve been doing them for awhile since Covid began. Our store still does some in person interviews but most of them are by video first.


----------



## rd123 (Oct 18, 2021)

targetuser said:


> They’ve been doing them for awhile since Covid began. Our store still does some in person interviews but most of them are by video first.


Will they be selected based on just that video?


----------



## NightHuntress (Oct 18, 2021)

rd123 said:


> Will they be selected based on just that video?


Depends. Sometimes if they like the video enough they’ll just call and offer a spot. If they want to see more they will call and ask for them to come in for a more in depth interview. Sometimes they will skip the video and just go straight to an in person. It seems it’s all over the place but one thing I’ve seen, if they don’t like something on the video they’ll automatically turn it down. I don’t know if I had to do a video interview if I would get hired this day and age lol. It can be really hard to be personable and smile and everything when you’re talking to a screen and not a person.


----------



## rd123 (Oct 18, 2021)

targetuser said:


> Depends. Sometimes if they like the video enough they’ll just call and offer a spot. If they want to see more they will call and ask for them to come in for a more in depth interview. Sometimes they will skip the video and just go straight to an in person. It seems it’s all over the place but one thing I’ve seen, if they don’t like something on the video they’ll automatically turn it down. I don’t know if I had to do a video interview if I would get hired this day and age lol. It can be really hard to be personable and smile and everything when you’re talking to a screen and not a person.


When she told video interview. I thought it was like google meet or Skype call . She also told the same that she felt it’s difficult than in person interview . Let’s see what happens next . I was excited when she applied at my store . Hope she gets through .


----------



## Elohseeyou (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## SuperTarget (Nov 3, 2021)

This year Target got really cheap for TMs. $2 extra on just weekends.. really.. the PR spin they put on it makes them sound like a hero but let’s do the math… 

12 eligible days
$2 extra per day..
Assume a typical 8hr shift

12 days * 8/hrs a day = 96 hours
96 hours * $2 = $192

Target is giving you an additional $192 to keep you happy this holiday season.. sounds cheap


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 3, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> This year Target got really cheap for TMs. $2 extra on just weekends.. really.. the PR spin they put on it makes them sound like a hero but let’s do the math…
> 
> 12 eligible days
> $2 extra per day..
> ...


I’ll take the extra money.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 4, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> This year Target got really cheap for TMs. $2 extra on just weekends.. really.. the PR spin they put on it makes them sound like a hero but let’s do the math…
> 
> 12 eligible days
> $2 extra per day..
> ...


How is getting extra money something to complain about? They are under no obligation to do anything. In my 30+ years at Sears, regular employees never once received any type of bonus - not an extra dime for any reason.


----------



## Dream Baby (Nov 4, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I’ll take the extra money.


Of course this assumes that you are being scheduled eight hour shifts for all of those days. Also you need to remove your lunch.

So effectively you are getting one extra hour of pay for each 8 hour shift.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 4, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Of course this assumes that you are being scheduled eight hour shifts for all of those days. Also you need to remove your lunch.
> 
> So effectively you are getting one extra hour of pay for each 8 hour shift.


Yes, I am working full shifts and I am very good at doing math.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2021)

Weekends at my store are always heavy on call-outs so they'll take a bird in the hand any day & I've picked up plenty of extra hours then as a result. 
$2/hr extra just sweetens the pot a bit more.


----------



## jackandcat (Nov 5, 2021)

I for one will take a couple of weekend shifts along the way to get some extra money.


----------



## Dream Baby (Nov 5, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Yes, I am working full shifts and I am very good at doing math.


What I was trying to get at if a TM is scheduled only five hours the extra $2 isn't much of an inducement.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Nov 5, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> What I was trying to get at if a TM is scheduled only five hours the extra $2 isn't much of an inducement.


If I typically don't work weekends or work short shifts on weekends I'm not going to have an extra incentive to work more hours or work on the weekends for an extra $32 max (before tax)for the entire weekend.  And if I want to call off or don't plan on coming in that isn't really going to change my mind either.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 6, 2021)

IhateOPmodel said:


> If I typically don't work weekends or work short shifts on weekends I'm not going to have an extra incentive to work more hours or work on the weekends for an extra $32 max (before tax)for the entire weekend.  And if I want to call off or don't plan on coming in that isn't really going to change my mind either.


Whether it gets people to come in for their shifts or not, it is a nice "thank you" to the TMs who work the weekends, which are usually the craziest during the holidays. I'll take the extra money.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Nov 6, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Whether it gets people to come in for their shifts or not, it is a nice "thank you" to the TMs who work the weekends, which are usually the craziest during the holidays. I'll take the extra money.


I agree, but it's not the intent.


----------



## BurgerBob (Nov 6, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> This year Target got really cheap for TMs. $2 extra on just weekends.. really.. the PR spin they put on it makes them sound like a hero but let’s do the math…
> 
> 12 eligible days
> $2 extra per day..
> ...


Wheres my 500 dollar bribe like last year


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 11, 2021)

Anyone notice that they added an extra weekend? The extra $2 starts THIS weekend.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 12, 2021)

Yup.  Added yesterday.


----------



## Dream Baby (Nov 12, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Yup.  Added yesterday.


I got an email about it late last night.


----------



## brizzality (Nov 12, 2021)

The dc’s got $2 for 2 weeks in October. The drops are bigger now and they’ve been having mandatory extended shifts on B2. They missed the mark completely. A lot of team members flexed home those weeks and on average I’d say they paid out $135 per team member. I received $138. Thanks….


----------



## Dream Baby (Nov 13, 2021)

Is Black Friday the regular pay rate?


----------



## sunnydays (Nov 13, 2021)

yes..


----------



## DBZ (Nov 13, 2021)

sweet! I was in OT today too!


----------

